# Renting Vehicles?



## Valman (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello,

I am hoping to get some in sight of people who actually work for Uber or Lyft on the prospect of renting a new vehicle on a daily or weekly schedule instead of putting wear and tear on your own vehicles. 

I want to offer a service to people who want to work with Uber or other ride sharing services but either cannot afford their own vehicle or do not wish to put the wear and tear on their personal vehicle. 

I am looking at new Mazda 6s to rent out for $55 a day or package deals for longer times. No mileage restrictions or anything of that sort. Just a flat daily fee and your own insurance and you can drive anywhere for as long as you want. 

Does this model have a place among the Uber and ride sharing community?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes it's called hyrecar and breeze, you are only a couple years late.


----------



## Valman (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes, they do it. But I wanted to see if I was a really viable option. From what I am hearing people do not like Hyrecar.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Valman said:


> Yes, they do it. But I wanted to see if I was a really viable option. From what I am hearing people do not like Hyrecar.


I haven't used them but I haven't heard anything bad, one of the members on here works for them or owns it no clue.


----------



## Valman (Oct 29, 2015)

So if you were to rent a 2016 Mazda 6 for a 12 hour shift how much would you pay if you only had to pay for insurance and gas and had no mileage limitations?

Put 1000 miles on it, pay for no maintenance or registration fees. Just a flat fee to rent it. Pretty much a Enterprise rental service but for Uber


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Depends how busy the area is, some nights I'll stay logged in all night and get a single ping and some days are better.

If you have the resources to get several vehicles I would setup a commercial account through Uber, you add drivers to it and take a portion of their pay and give them the remainder. Or you setup a daily fee base and pay them the rest. Look at other vehicle rental places for prices and go from there.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I also wouldn't rely on them getting insurance because they can get the paper and cancel the policy leaving you high and dry.


----------



## Drivingubernlyft (Jun 5, 2015)

limepro said:


> I haven't used them but I haven't heard anything bad, one of the members on here works for them or owns it no clue.


Actually you can't use hyrecar for Uber. They even have a court order stating they are prohibited from even saying their cars are allowed on Uber, Lyft or any other ride sharing company. And they don't even have insurance to cover you if you're in an accident while driving for a ride share!


----------



## Drivingubernlyft (Jun 5, 2015)

Valman said:


> Yes, they do it. But I wanted to see if I was a really viable option. From what I am hearing people do not like Hyrecar.


HyreCar is prohibited on Uber and prohibited by court order from saying their cars can be used for Uber lyft or anyone else


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Drivingubernlyft said:


> Actually you can't use hyrecar for Uber. They even have a court order stating they are prohibited from even saying their cars are allowed on Uber, Lyft or any other ride sharing company. And they don't even have insurance to cover you if you're in an accident while driving for a ride share!


Funny everything states otherwise, do you have a link to verify this?


----------



## Drivingubernlyft (Jun 5, 2015)

limepro said:


> Funny everything states otherwise, do you have a link to verify this?
> You believe everything you read? Yes I do. Why don't you email Uber and ask them directly. But I'll upload my email shortly to all your responses


----------

